# Flukes? Or maybe Lymphocystis?



## jassz (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a double saddle back butterfly that I've had for about 6 weeks. I've had a terrible time getting him to eat any food I give him, but he does eat off the live rocks (he's made a real dent in the aptisia!). He's a little twitchy sometimes, and yesterday I noticed a white blotch on his front fin., and he isn't moving that fin as much. I tried to get a pic, but it's really hard (though it's not hard to see). The second pic is the first one zoomed in on the spot.

Any suggestions, course of action?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

jassz said:


> I have a double saddle back butterfly that I've had for about 6 weeks. I've had a terrible time getting him to eat any food I give him, but he does eat off the live rocks (he's made a real dent in the aptisia!). He's a little twitchy sometimes, and yesterday I noticed a white blotch on his front fin., and he isn't moving that fin as much. I tried to get a pic, but it's really hard (though it's not hard to see). The second pic is the first one zoomed in on the spot.
> 
> Any suggestions, course of action?


Could be a body fluke, could be injury turned bacterial. Should be quarantined and medicated. Mouth looks unusual as well.


----------



## jassz (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes, the mouth was another issue I was asking questions about on the canreef site. I wondered if he had an injury in shipping (or making it to my tank). It seems to be getting better, and I havent' done anything except try to give him vitamins (since he's only eating off the rocks mostly, that's probably pretty diluted).

If it is flukes, don't I have to treat the whole tank?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

jassz said:


> Yes, the mouth was another issue I was asking questions about on the canreef site. I wondered if he had an injury in shipping (or making it to my tank). It seems to be getting better, and I havent' done anything except try to give him vitamins (since he's only eating off the rocks mostly, that's probably pretty diluted).
> 
> If it is flukes, don't I have to treat the whole tank?


Flukes have a complex life cycle, if an isolated body fluke I would quarantine him, particularly in a reef tank. Double Saddle butterfly can be sensitive to feeding so it is good to hear he is picking on the rocks but it is unlikely he will get better without quarantine.


----------



## jassz (Dec 24, 2010)

So, I sought advice from several websites and by calling a few fish stores. It was suggested to me that what I'm seeing isn't flukes (which can't usually be seen _on _the fish, only once they fall off), but rather lymphocystis (sp?). From what I've researched since, that might be the case. There is no treatment, but it isn't fatal either. If that's what it is, I'm better off to stay the course and not try to isolate the fish, as it will only cause more stress (which makes they lymphocystis worse).

I could perhaps eliminate flukes as the cause _for sure_, if I knew if Island Pets Unlimited usually treats with Prazipro (or similiar) before selling butterflies (this is where I bought the fish). Does anyone know? Some stores mentioned this practice.

Since he seems to have an appetite (he even tried a tiny mouthful of prawn tonight, but mostly he's still only eating off the rocks), and he's active, I think maybe I should just wait and see what happens. I wish I could get some more nutrition into him. It was also suggested taht I can feed live worms (worms that have been filled with vitamins), but I have no idea where to get such a thing. Does anyone know? He is such an awesome fish, and so very good for the tank... I want to keep him a good long time.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

jassz said:


> So, I sought advice from several websites and by calling a few fish stores. It was suggested to me that what I'm seeing isn't flukes (which can't usually be seen _on _the fish, only once they fall off), but rather lymphocystis (sp?). From what I've researched since, that might be the case. There is no treatment, but it isn't fatal either. If that's what it is, I'm better off to stay the course and not try to isolate the fish, as it will only cause more stress (which makes they lymphocystis worse).
> 
> I could perhaps eliminate flukes as the cause _for sure_, if I knew if Island Pets Unlimited usually treats with Prazipro (or similiar) before selling butterflies (this is where I bought the fish). Does anyone know? Some stores mentioned this practice.
> 
> Since he seems to have an appetite (he even tried a tiny mouthful of prawn tonight, but mostly he's still only eating off the rocks), and he's active, I think maybe I should just wait and see what happens. I wish I could get some more nutrition into him. It was also suggested taht I can feed live worms (worms that have been filled with vitamins), but I have no idea where to get such a thing. Does anyone know? He is such an awesome fish, and so very good for the tank... I want to keep him a good long time.


It is not Lymphocystis. Does not look like the photo at all. Usually occurs on the edges of the fins long before showing up on the body. Higher Iodine supplementation has improved Lymphocystis in the past. Yes we do treat with anti Fluke meds to maintain our water quality but that Butterfly likely came from Vanuatu where we have never experienced it. Still seems like a bacterial infection by injury or possibly a body fluke. No you cannot see body flukes, just the evidence of them, eye flukes can be seen.
I would still recommend quarantine.


----------

